# Post photos of your bike storage...anyone using bike hoists?!



## medeljj (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm looking at using a bike hoist for my bikes. Actually 6 hoists for my bikes. Curious if anyone has any reco's regarding how to best stagger them for maximum space.

Thanks!

Joe

97 ProFlex 973
06 Santa Cruz v10
07 Intense Uzzi
07 Specialized Epic Pro


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

*I don't use a hoist*

I use hooks in my garage ceiling. I have considered getting this one:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Storage Racks

because it is a power unit and my wife and kids could operate it safely. For now, hooks in the ceiling work fine.


----------



## medeljj (Jul 17, 2007)

*Best thread I've seen so far on this topic...but still no hoists!*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1228468#poststop


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a pair of bicycle hoists in my garage that I bought from eBay. My buddy bought the same ones from REI and the only difference we could see is that the eBay ones use a cheaper rope. I'll buy some quality rope from The Home Depot in about a year and replace this crappy stuff then.

The two hoists that I have are placed side-by-side with about 6 inches between them and staggered by about 18 inches (one set of joists). Two road bikes are hung with their front tires sticking out due to the stagger. There's still a few inches of clearance between them. I cannot see placing another hoist setup in front of the first two as it means taking down two other bikes to get to the rear one (it's my son's bike that he hasn't grown into, yet). I'll post pictures if you want to see how this is set up.


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

I use three hoists. I've got 2 with bikes on them and one holds a rocket box on the ceiling. I use hooks for the other three bikes.


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't use a hoist system (although I contemplated it) but instead was shopping in the new Lowes when it opened up here, and found what I BELIEVE is the "Gladiator" series of garage organization products, that I THINK was made by Rubbermaid...can't remember, at work so can't check them, and am really happy with it.

What it is is a plastic track about five or six feet long that has grooves in it, much like the wooden slat walls that you find in retail markets. You can then buy various attachments to mount in the tracks...I picked up the track, two bike hooks and a soft-sided bin for helmets and the like for about thirty bucks. It is nice and modular and keeps the bikes hung up in the basement out of the way, yet still fairly accessible. I know it's not a hoist system...but still thought I'd suggest it.

My only complaint is that my wheel has a hard time fitting in teh opening of the hook (i'm running 2.2 Nobby Nics on a Mavic rim) but my wife's bike running Bontrager tires and rims fits without a problem (her tires are 2.1s...)

Hope that helps...

Tim


----------



## medeljj (Jul 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the great ideas!*

Very nice idea! Rubbermaid products seem to be very big in the MTBR community. I'll go online and see what I can find. Whatever the case, I'll post pictures of the "solution" when it's complete in a week or so.

Regardless, keep the ideas coming!

Thanks again!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Cheapo plastic coated hooks in my shed.


----------



## medeljj (Jul 17, 2007)

*Check out this Uber storage system!*

Verry Nice!


----------



## medeljj (Jul 17, 2007)

*Can you post photos of your hoists?*

Interested to see what the best set up is.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have 3 of these from Nashbar for about $60 each. Very sturdy.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Another good thread
Check out post #34
CDT


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't wast your money "buying" anything. The racks like that nashbar won't like the weight or frame design of your DH bike, and storing multiple bikes gets expensive.

Here is what I did, it cost about $35usd total at my local home improvement store, and holds up to 5 bikes. It took about :20 to build with a skill saw and power drill. 
*(2x) 12' 4x4"s- *cut both in half. One pair (6' each) become your vertical supports. Another 6' length becomes your horizontal top piece that the bikes hang off. Cut the last piece in half again, these 3' lengths become the horizontal bottom legs.
(1x) 12' 2x4- cut this in half, use one 6' length as your bottom brace. cut the other 6' length in half again, use these 3' sections as diagonal braces between the vertical supports and horizontal bottom legs.
*Misc. framing hardware*- get some right angle braces and straps for all intersections
*Bike hooks*- 5 total. I actually used ladder hanging hooks since they are more compatible with wide DH tires. Screw the hooks in diagonally, pointing downwards so they are in-line with the pull of the bikes weight. I mounted mine 6" from the ends and 15" apart. This allows you to hang 5 bikes with 28" wide bars, if you alternate them hanging by front and rear wheels.

I made mine a bit smaller due to space constraints, but you get the idea....


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I like that! I've been kicking around different ideas on what to do and was just about to buy the parts for Padre's garage shown in medeljj's post. Your's has me thinking now......


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

FM said:


> I made mine a bit smaller due to space constraints, but you get the idea....


That looks damn good!
Im going to have to build myself one :thumbsup:


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

I made a 4 bike rack for the basement. Unfortunately I have 7 bikes I need to store. The bike hangers I got at Lowes for $5 each.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's a picture of my set up. Yes, I know that the Guerciotti is missing a saddle and the left pedal and, yes, that is a wheel hanging from its right pedal.


----------



## mojojoe (Jul 11, 2007)

mendeljj, I don't know your space constraints, but in my garage I mounted an electric winch from Harbor Freight (40.00) and routed the wire cable through pulleys below to a 2X4(sorta like the bike hoist systems available, but on a larger scale). The 2X4 has nails in it to hold the nose of the bike saddle and keep it from sliding. The system holds around seven bikes and can also hold lawn chairs and tires and other stuff. I'd send you a picture, but don't have one at work. Post back if you'd like more info..


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

No hoists here, just hooks on the wall for the XC and roadie.

The DH bikes remain on the floor.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i dont have a picture but both my straight8 & homegrown are in my bedroom... i have a small apt.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

nspace said:


> Cheapo plastic coated hooks in my shed.


I hang my bikes just like that in my basement. But for some reason it affects my Fox Float fork. Whenever I take the bike off of the hanger to check the fork's air pressure, it would spit out oil out through the pump.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

dynamic213 said:


> I hang my bikes just like that in my basement. But for some reason it affects my Fox Float fork. Whenever I take the bike off of the hanger to check the fork's air pressure, it would spit out oil out through the pump.


I have heard of that before. That is unusual. I have heard some people say it helps keep the seals from drying out (there are a few threads about it) but if you are loosing pressure, that seems weird. Since taking this shot I have no bikes with suspension so I can't comment too much, but I never had a problem with the fork on that Kona, and it hung in there for an entire season without being ridden.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not loosing any air pressure, but just spits of oil. It's more of an annoyance than anything else. Not sure how that's affecting the forks internal.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*Hey FM! Thanks for the details....*

Built up today. Quite sturdy. I may add some shelf type space over the bikes and possibly a tire "holder" off the rights side.

Holds 5 bikes:










W/O bikes:


----------



## CRogge (Nov 24, 2005)

I like this setup because I can still park my car in our single car garage and people can get out on either side, even with my wife's 2 bikes on the other side. It also makes it nice to go out to the garage to 'gaze' at the bikes. (you know you do it too)


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I used to store the bikes in the garage ceiling like most with hooks, but my garage is not heated [yet] and detatched. I wanted something closer so I could stare during the winter or work on the bike as need be.

I would typically build something but gift card + somewhat warm basement > cold garage


----------



## hamilton5 (Jul 31, 2006)

How are those hooks on rims? Like post #13 where the hook is right on that nipple that looks horrible. I know bikes are fairly light but hanging there over an extended period of time.


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump, so what's the latest consensus on hanging your bikes like this. Does it damage either the suspension or the rims?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i keep mine in my dorm room  along with a my gear and my unicycle:lol:


----------



## txlaube (Aug 20, 2010)

The Rubbermaid set up looks nice and has worked well for me. 4 bikes in a 4 ft section. The question on what hanging from wheels might do has occurred to me as well though.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 3 bikes hung along my vaulted ceiling, right in my living room.








These hoists are like $20 from any bike shop that orders out of QBP.


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

Harbor Freight shows bike hoists on their site for $14.99, but I bought a few of them in the store for I think $7.99/ea.


----------



## woodc (Sep 14, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> I have 3 bikes hung along my vaulted ceiling, right in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to go out on a limb here and guess you are single right?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Nope. Been with the girlfriend for 11 years. Our second date was her handing up bottles to me at a race and dinner on the way home.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not mine, but the slickest one I've seen:


----------



## Mark_K (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a mix of wall hooks and a wall stand! The wall stand was from Lidi's but not sure if you have them over there ?

















My 29er normally sits where the BMX is BTW


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

sorry iphone pics


----------



## osture (Feb 7, 2010)

Any suggestions for my bike storage needs?


----------



## osture (Feb 7, 2010)

Any suggestions for my bike storage needs?


----------

